# Laney Amplification



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Anyone have any experiencve with this Iommi model Laney head.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

They sound incredible. I've thought of one of these myself.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Any idea of who might carry them in Canada/Ontario ?


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Anyone have any experiencve with this Iommi model Laney head.


I have one. My only tube amp at the moment actually. Here's some general comments...

- It's a rather bright amp. Very crunchy. It's voiced a little higher in the upper mids than a Marshall, but it still has a very British feel. It has a lot of bottom end too. Overall the tone is pretty in-your-face, but not in the cold solid state way like Dimebag's tone was.

- TONS of gain. It has more gain than a JCM800 at about noon on the dial.

- The voicing makes it really touchy about speakers. I had an old Marshall cab with G12T75's and it was WAY too harsh. It smokes with V30's though, and I'd imagine it will get along well with G12H30's also.

- The amp is CRAZY loud. If you like peeling paint & killing small animals, this is your amp. But seriously - it is a very loud amp. It probably has a lot to do with the voicing really rather than pure power.

I did swap out the stock tubes. Mine had Ruby ECC83's in the pre & EH EL34L's in the power stage. The Ruby's are VERY noisy. I have GT 12AX7C's in it now and it's a lot quiter and the gain is much smoother. I also replaced the power tubes with GT EL34LS's and I like them better than the old EH's. I'm planning to try 6L6's in the power stage (no re-biasing required...it's switchable) to take some of the edge off and round out the tone a little. Haven't gotten around to it yet though.

Overall, I love the amp. It's a bit of a one-trick pony, but it does that trick REALLY well.

As for dealers in Canada, I know they had distributor issues here for a while but I think that's been ironed out. There is a dealer in St. John's (Music City) but I don't know if they still carry them. I had a friend of mine poking around in Ontario a couple of years ago but he had no luck finding a dealer.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This was on the Laney site:

Area: CANADA
Distributor: KIEF MUSIC LTD
Address:	13139 80TH AVENUE
SURREY
B.C. V3W 3B1
Tel: 604 590 3711
Fax: 604 590 6999
Email: [email protected]

Though I have seen Laney amps at Songbird in Toronto


----------



## iggs (Apr 6, 2006)

Emohawk said:


> I'm planning to try 6L6's in the power stage (no re-biasing required...it's switchable)


You still need to bias the amp for best operation, the switch does not magicaly set the proper cathode current ... :wink:


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

iggs said:


> You still need to bias the amp for best operation, the switch does not magicaly set the proper cathode current ... :wink:


Yeah - I know. I guess I should have clarified that, huh?


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> This was on the Laney site:
> 
> Area: CANADA
> Distributor: KIEF MUSIC LTD
> ...


I think Keif Music is actually the Canadian distributor as well.


----------

